# Live Copepods?



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

I got mine at Reef Aquatica. Guys name is Hubert. He is located in Scarborough.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*copepods*



Kovac said:


> I got mine at Reef Aquatica. Guys name is Hubert. He is located in Scarborough.


me, too. 
my tank is crawling with them.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

or get some chaeto from someone.. will be loaded


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

cablemike said:


> or get some chaeto from someone.. will be loaded


I got some chaeto from Aquatic Kingdom, so should they have come with it?

This might be a stupid question but, can you see them with your own eyes? or are they microscopic?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

smaller then a flea.. if you dont look incredibly cafeful you wont see them. i can only see them when they are on the glass.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

So I probably have them already in my tank, I have just not noticed them do to size and also I dont know what I am looking for.

Now, do most fish eat these copepods? Or is it mainly food for mandarin's?

I am planning on getting a mandarin when my tank has matured, but when I do I want to make sure that my tank is stocked really well for him to do good. As well as I was hoping it could be food for my other fish since I am at work and they don't get fed until I get home at 6.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*re. mandarin*

You could also just wait for Reef Aquatica to get ORA captive-bred mandarins, that are raised eating pellets! (that's what I'm going to do!).
Hubert is expecting them this summer. Some people, like Conix, have had success training them to eat pellets. Others have had no such luck...
The captive bred mandarins will be more expensive, but rate of survival is likely to be much higher because they've eliminated the risk of starvation if by training them to accept pellets, already.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Those in our sump go crazy when we feed cyclopeeze to the DT...! They become visible to the naked eye due to their activity, but we do have to look carefully to see them.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

how old is your tank by the way??? for sure you have some in your tank


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

A cup of sand is a great way to transfer pods from one tank to another. Also rock and chaeto as well.

You will be able to see them with your naked eye. Have a look after your lights are off with a flashlight on your glass and in the rock work.

Check out MOFIB for more details on training mandarins. We have been very successful with their methods.

We currently have three m/f pairs of mandarins. Hopefully we will some spawning activity in the next few months.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

mr_brixs said:


> how old is your tank by the way??? for sure you have some in your tank


Almost two months now. I have lots of live rock, live sand, chaeto as well as some other algea like chaeto but apparently grows faster (can't remember the name).


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> A cup of sand is a great way to transfer pods from one tank to another. Also rock and chaeto as well.
> 
> You will be able to see them with your naked eye. Have a look after your lights are off with a flashlight on your glass and in the rock work.
> 
> ...


I love mandarins and can't wait to get one. So when the time comes I want my tank to be able to provide for them properly, just incase I can't get them to feed on frozen, pellets or flake food.


----------

